# ANT+ Barometer???



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

So I have recently become smitten with the Garmin Vivoactive Smartwatch. It would basically do everything my 510 does, with the added benefits of a smartwatch. 

The biggest negative IMO is the lack of a barometric altimeter. SO, is there a barometric altimeter in existence that can be connected via ANT+ just like my HRM and speed/cadence sensors? I know the Fenix 3 has one built in, but it is at the cost of an additional 250$! :madman:

If such a thing exists, the watch is only 250$ and a 510 is easily sold used for 225$. Net, I am into a smart watch, plus Garmin features, for 25$! :eekster:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm not aware of any separate ANT+ barometric altimeters

www.thisisant.com has a directory of accessories that's pretty complete


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Well dang. Probably a deal breaker for me without accurate elevation. :skep:


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I do not know of a separate barometric altimeter. That said, I'm not sure a barometric altimeter is worth losing sleep over. You can reasonably post process rides with elevation correction and come reasonably close. 

If you can find a 910xt on the cheap, it would work for you.


----------

